# Pulling 1 month old kids off dam



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I know this is a stupid question and I already know the answer. but i have a lot of buyers wanting bottle kids and I only have one they keep asking if I could pull the others kids and I keep telling them its to late. but is it really? or am I just being over cautious? I'm not thinking about doing it just wondering if it can be done.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

It absolutely can be done....some kids are stubborn though so you need to make sure the person who wants the kid knows how difficult it can be and is committed to making it work....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have never been unable to put a kid on the bottle, but I would do it BEFORE the kid goes home. It just takes patience and perseverance. I once put a 6 week old kid on a bottle, easily I might add.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

The one she wants I'm only selling for $75 because she has double teats. but she is extremely friendly I just feel bad putting them through that kind of stress for really no reason.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I am pulling a two week old kid off her mom right now. No stress really, because I keep baby with me and baby realizes people = awesome right away. But she already knew that of course, just not that we have MILK too! After just two feedings, she's started to recognize the bottle and try to get it on her own.

Baby is going to stress when she leaves mom no matter WHAT age she is. Properly done, it won't be enough to cause any issues. Just stay on top of deworming and cocci-prevention.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I 'can' be done, but I'd never pull a month old kid just because a buyer wants to bottle feed. They can wait on the next one.

I don't have a problem selling on the bottle, but that has to be agreed on before the kid is more then a week old, and preferably before the kid is born. Unless the kid is on a bottle for other reasons.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I told the buyer I will not pull her. she decided to wait until she is weaned. I know the feeling of being addicted to bottle babies but I will not put a kid through the stress of it. 

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE!!!


----------

